# Lurking on by!



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Wow, its been a while, the Site and forum look great Zombie!!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey, SkullAndBone!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Hellow Skull and Bones, welcome to this... interesting... side of the internet


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum SkullandBone. Enjoy your stay and start posting. Yes, Zombie has set us up with a great site. All that talent - so little time!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah! So now I see, Zombie is the creater of this site. I'm slowly learning!

Hi SkullandBone! I'm new here so still learning my way around. Welcome back from the real world!


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

well since skullandbone i know aint no rookie  and been a member for almost a year im gonna say WELCOME BACK!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi, Rob, good to see you here!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

welcome and greetings to you


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice to meet you SkullAndBone.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How did I miss you? I know your site is listed right on top of Mr. Pumpkinrot's(John's) favorites. I am glad you came back. Your videos are amazing.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Skull and Bone??  You have an amazing haunt, man. I've been admiring your site for a while. Glad to see you on the HauntForum.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well S&B, fimiliar name....Rob, right?

Welcome back, hope we can get many posts from you this season.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome back from a new member of the forum. :smoking:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Rob. Your haunt and web site have been an inspiration to many including myself. Your lighting tutorial really helped me last year. Stop by often!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

S and B!! I hope to see LOT's of posts from you this year...And ScareFX is right..your lighting tutorial ROCKS!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

well???? Post the link!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Welcome! So cool you are here!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Sickie Ickie said:


> well???? Post the link!


www.SkullAndBone.com


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

